# 921 vs 6000 Picture Quality



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

I've been lurking on this forum for a month or so and finally made the plunge in to the 921 which I installed last night. BTW - Except for waiting on the phone with Dish to reach someone to activate the unit, I found the installation to be straight forward and easy. I've yet to master the DVR functions.
I've had a 6000 for 3+ years and have grown accustomed to it's quirks. With my setup , I'm unable to view the two simulateously, so I essentially recabled by TV from the 6000 to the 921. No DVI on my TV so I'm running component video for HD.
I didn't get a chance to do a lot of viewing but my initial reaction was that HD content (both OTA and Satellite) was not as sharp and detailed as with the 6000 (same TV, same cables etc). I was wondering what others experience have been, especially those able to view the two systems side by side ?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome... I noticed that too, but did not do a side by side as I moved my 6000 to another room. Thought it was just me. You will love the Guide.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Some users have commented on this, and others havn't seen any difference. I was in the latter camp when I moved from the 6000 to the 921 last year.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

I have never had a 6000 but I will tell you there is a major difference in picture quality on my 921 between DVI and componet outs. First few days before I broke down and paid a hundred bucks for the DVI cable I ran it on componet and was not really happy. However with the DVI it is an AWESOME HD picture bot OTA and Sat. I heard there is a DVI to componet converter (someone else may know if this is true). I wonder what it would look like like to come out of the 921 on DVI and convert to componet for the TV. I was never sure if the componet issue on my set up was the 921 the cables or the TV. My set is an Hitachi 60 inch LCD.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

I also have not owned a 6000 but I did try both componet and DVI
and found the 921 DVI much better (on a Sony LCD TV). Unless you 
need a really long run there is no need for an expensive DVI cable. 
I got a 6 foot cable for $19 from www.abccables.com.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm using the SD outputs (both S-Video to my VCR and composite to the TV) and can say IMHO the PQ is absolutely fantastic on my analog 27" Sony Trinitron. My previous receivers were 4000's, so I moved up a few generations.

I really love the digital OTA (even though some of my local stations have problems), and I can also see a big difference on my SD satellite channels.

I got the 921 now, before geting an HDTV set, for the PVR functions and the OTA digital tuner.


----------



## gboot (Oct 11, 2004)

Thank you all for the comments. I had another evening of viewing and adjusted the brightness etc on the TV which did improve the picture. However, in the end I do believe the 921 HD picture quality is not as good as the 6000.
That being said , the OTA pixelization and the dreaded "waiting for satellite" are gone a major plus.


----------

